# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Traveling outside with children

## dey2006

Hello everybody 
I am married with russian man with one baby (less than 2 y.o.) 
My question is, can mother leave the country with the child without "authorization" of the father? (of course baby has passport). I ask this because in some countries, it is required written autorization from father/ or mother (if only one parent travel with children). 
I ingore russian law on this respect, please let me know if some of you know about this. 
Thanks!

----------


## iterator

If you want to leave the country you must present a notarized authorization of second parent

----------

